# Hey Gang (and a Question).



## TheOtherC-word (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, 
Just checking in; I posted here about a year and a bit ago: I had thyroid cancer and was undergoing treatment. If I remember correctly (I haven't fully re-read the thread), I was feeling pretty nutty at the time; definitely I was quite down on the situation. Not sure if this sort of thing helps, or is useful, but true to Andros' (and other's) word, things got remarkably better, and I adjusted fine. Wasn't able to pick up with my old life right away, but I can say that I've had a really pretty enjoyable life since recovering a few months after the surgery and radiation. I was able to just focus on living the most normal and boring life possible, which was a welcome change after two years of being sick. I'm on 200 mg (dosage right? Perhaps it's micro...) of Synthroid daily, and require Rocaltrol because I lost half of my parathyroids in the surgery, but if I take all the medication I feel fine. In some ways my energy throughout the day is way better than it ever was in the five years preceeding the surgery: there's just something more "even" about how I function, and in the early days, discovering this, it seemed like an extraordinary gift. My mind works slightly better, and in general, I'm calmer in almost every situation, and although that may just be age and perspective, I like to attribute it to the chemistry too (even if it may just be me searching for silver linings). It's been a year, and the scans show I'm "cured," and in many ways I don't think about it that often; I tell people casually about the cancer: it doesn't have quite the same weight it once did. I feel lucky that I got away so easily, and like, became quite appreciative of the fact that this was, in retrospect, a simpler situation than what others have to deal with. Anyway, that's my spiel; hope I'm not being a bore or obvious.

I will finish by tossing up a question (it may have an answer somewhere else on this board): I was on lower dosages of Synthroid for the first ten months (150, and then 175), and maxed out at a top weight of about 230; I was well on my way to feeling "chunky." I got my latest dosage bump back in July, and should add that I have been smoking a bit between then and now: in those three months I've dropped back to my original pre-cancer weight of 185 (which, by this point, feels foreign and weird). Not sure if this is common with these (seemingly) small bumps of Synthroid, but it seems rapid to me. I've been thinking about paying a visit to my endocrinologist just in case, but wanted some feedback if this was normal.

Anyway, thanks,
Chris.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hey, thanks for checking in and sharing your experience. I had my work done in July. I am not on the optimum dose yet, and feel a bit chunky. It is good to know you have fared well after some time. I was very impatient at first....I am learning patience.

That does seem very quick to get back to your normal weight. Do you exercise and eat well? I am sure you will get some responses soon.

Thanks again,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TheOtherC-word said:


> Hi guys,
> Just checking in; I posted here about a year and a bit ago: I had thyroid cancer and was undergoing treatment. If I remember correctly (I haven't fully re-read the thread), I was feeling pretty nutty at the time; definitely I was quite down on the situation. Not sure if this sort of thing helps, or is useful, but true to Andros' (and other's) word, things got remarkably better, and I adjusted fine. Wasn't able to pick up with my old life right away, but I can say that I've had a really pretty enjoyable life since recovering a few months after the surgery and radiation. I was able to just focus on living the most normal and boring life possible, which was a welcome change after two years of being sick. I'm on 200 mg (dosage right? Perhaps it's micro...) of Synthroid daily, and require Rocaltrol because I lost half of my parathyroids in the surgery, but if I take all the medication I feel fine. In some ways my energy throughout the day is way better than it ever was in the five years preceeding the surgery: there's just something more "even" about how I function, and in the early days, discovering this, it seemed like an extraordinary gift. My mind works slightly better, and in general, I'm calmer in almost every situation, and although that may just be age and perspective, I like to attribute it to the chemistry too (even if it may just be me searching for silver linings). It's been a year, and the scans show I'm "cured," and in many ways I don't think about it that often; I tell people casually about the cancer: it doesn't have quite the same weight it once did. I feel lucky that I got away so easily, and like, became quite appreciative of the fact that this was, in retrospect, a simpler situation than what others have to deal with. Anyway, that's my spiel; hope I'm not being a bore or obvious.
> 
> I will finish by tossing up a question (it may have an answer somewhere else on this board): I was on lower dosages of Synthroid for the first ten months (150, and then 175), and maxed out at a top weight of about 230; I was well on my way to feeling "chunky." I got my latest dosage bump back in July, and should add that I have been smoking a bit between then and now: in those three months I've dropped back to my original pre-cancer weight of 185 (which, by this point, feels foreign and weird). Not sure if this is common with these (seemingly) small bumps of Synthroid, but it seems rapid to me. I've been thinking about paying a visit to my endocrinologist just in case, but wanted some feedback if this was normal.
> ...


Chris; it is so good to hear from you!

Listen; most of us who do not have a thyroid do not convert very well.

My suggestion is to get your TSH with FREE T3 and FREE T4. When you do that. Post the results and the ranges here.

You may be a candidate for T3 either by the addition of Cytomel or a switch to Armour.

Here is some info. Please read.......

Ken Woliner MD, Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Dr. Lam

Free T3 and Free T4

Thyroid gland produces four thyroid hormones called T1, T2, T3, and T4. The number indicates the number of iodine molecules attached to the molecule. T4 is what synthetic thyroid such as Synthroid has. T4 is a hormone precursor and is converted into T3, the form that performs most of the thyroid function in the body. Thinking that synthetic thyroid proves steady hormone levels, it is widely prescribed by doctors. Easily overlooked is the fact that many people cannot convert the T4 to T3. This is easily confirmed by measure.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I must tell you though; you sure sound good and I know you are appreciating life right now.

Get those labs and let's see if we can get you feeling even better!


----------

